# QUESTION: My buck wont mate with my doe.....



## Missy (Dec 17, 2011)

Ok, So yesterday-significantly later in the month than I had figured, I noticed both does swarming my new buck, tail wagging rubbing up against him, ect. However throughout the day, I noticed that he would only mate with-which he did lots and lots and lots of times, one of my does(Willow). The other one(Tippy) was persistant and kept after him, but he wouldn't give her so much as a smell. In fact, he even pushed her away several times and proceeded to mate with the other one. All of my goats are currently together. 

Willow,  who got bred had her tail down this morning, and they were all interested in breakfast, Tippy is still stalking Bob Marley and wagging her tail making funny little noises. He continued to eat as if nothing was going on.

Tippy was the dominate goat before Bob came and Willow was the passive one. I have seen a few tussles between Bob and Tippy since he came, but nothing too serious. I have also seen them all playing together.

OK, Questions:

1) Is there anything I can do to get him to breed with her?
2) If Willow is bred and does not come in heat next cycle, Will Tippy then be more interesting to him?
3) Is it possible he just doesn't find her attractive enough to breed?-Silly I know
4) Is there a way to collect from him and artificially breed her?
5) Is it time to find another Buck for Tippy?


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 17, 2011)

I would put Tippy and your buck together in a separate pen for the day and see what happens.


----------



## Missy (Dec 17, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I would put Tippy and your buck together in a separate pen for the day and see what happens.


I will try that. Thanks, I brought Willow out for a walk, and Bob yelled so loud the neighbors across the road came out to see what was going on, they thought one of the kids got hurt..lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 17, 2011)

If you can, I would put Willow somewhere out of sight. Goats can have preferences and if your buck decided that he really likes Willow, that can put you in a tough situation.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 17, 2011)

The male of the species thinks with his crotch instead of his head.  It doesn't always work logically.  Sometimes it messes with his thinking.  Sometimes it gets stuck on ONE TRACK!

You may need to switch the track for him....  Chuga chuga choo choo.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 17, 2011)

This is fairly common with younger bucks.


----------



## Missy (Dec 18, 2011)

Still not amused. I brought Willow inside all day yesterday and overnight. lol...Adult goat sleeping in a hay filled bathtub was quite a site. Still nothing. He ranted and carried on, then eventually went back to his eatting. Tippy continued to throw herself against him, lick him and make almost a cooing sound to him. He continued to make a sound like a rabid bull frog and push her away....


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 18, 2011)

The rabid bullfrog sound is a mating sound.  The pushing away sound is kind of a rut behavior, but if he's a young buck, he's probably not sure how to handle her advances.


----------



## Missy (Dec 18, 2011)

I am thinking Tippy may have come in heat on the 15th, she is done today, Willow is still flagging a bit. Every other heat cycle with these girls, Tippy has gone in 1 day prior to Willow and both stay in heat for 3 days.  I worked all day on Thursday. I am wondering if maybe he did his business with Tippy on Thursday and then was done with her once Willow came in on Friday.  I will be watching for a heat cycle around January 6th, if nothing comes well maybe I am in for good luck


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 18, 2011)

Missy said:
			
		

> I am thinking Tippy may have come in heat on the 15th, she is done today, Willow is still flagging a bit. Every other heat cycle with these girls, Tippy has gone in 1 day prior to Willow and both stay in heat for 3 days.  I worked all day on Thursday. I am wondering if maybe he did his business with Tippy on Thursday and then was done with her once Willow came in on Friday.  I will be watching for a heat cycle around January 6th, if nothing comes well maybe I am in for good luck


That is a good thought, sense I often record who I see bred, compared to who I just see acting like they are in heat and often times they all end up pregnant. They really only have to breed them one or two times and then move on to the next doe. I have seen a buck spend a long time breeding one doe but then lots of the does end up bred. So unless you are out there every minute ,or are using a marking harness, can be hard to tell.


----------



## Missy (Jan 5, 2012)

Tippy did not get bred last heat and was back in heat again yesterday. It took me half the day but I managed to "Trick" him into breeding her. When he was finished, he seemed quite annoyed that he had bred her. Me, I laughed to see him ranting and air bunting hackles up. I noticed on Tippy's Whoo-hoo there was a bit of white, I am hoping that means he accurately bred her. The other does he bred before he came to me did not come back into heat and Thus far(waiting for light so I can check things out) Willow has not come back into heat.


----------

